# Freak shrimp run today



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

was fishing today and saw balls of 10-15 ct shrimp running pulled out the net and loaded up on 100lb limit drum and flounder were floating up either no oxygen r just gorged themselves


----------

